# Repairing RV Roof



## fixallroofs (Apr 23, 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Liquid Roof is used to extend service life, seal leaks, reduce interior heat and rain noise, and stop chalking on older RV roofs. Can be applied to metal, plywood, fiberglass, sheet rubber and fabric surfaces. Liquid Roof is applied by squeegee, roller and/or brush.
Now you too can enjoy them many benefits of a weather-tight rubber roof. Liquid Roof's simple one-coat application saves you time and money, sealing and protecting your motorhome from water damage and fuel guzzling drafts. Liquid Roof is available in white and covers 40-46 sq. ft. per gallon.

 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Liquid Roof is resistant to Ozone and UV (Ultraviolet rays from the Sun). It remains flexible and durable in the temperature range of -60ºF to 300ºF. It is not harmed by freezing or snow. It resists ponding (standing water after a rain), and is not damaged by salt water, acids and alkalis.

The white color of the cured rubber reflects heat in warm weather thereby lowering the interior temperature. Liquid Roof becomes waterproof immediately upon application. Should it rain shortly after application, the appearance may be altered slightly due to rain, but this does not prevent it from fully curing when dry and above 55ºF.
 [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] It is highly recommended that you do not drive your RV until the coating is tack-free to the touch. For best results wait until fully cured, (3-7 days depending on temperature).[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## dchaviland (May 5, 2008)

CTFortner:

I noticed you edited this note. I could take this note as a unsolicited plug for the product but was curious about roof care and what should be done annually to prevent issues with the roof of an RV. Do you or does anyone have any experience with the product or recommend another? I was thinking of taking a gun with some all weather caulk and head up to the roof to double check all my vents and other places where holes have been made in the roof. 

Thoughts?

David


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

David,

Thats correct, it was edited only to remove the link to his website that was being advertised, over and over again.

Something worth a read, in case you ever have a roof leak, or want to prevent one ahead of time http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/131-rubber-roof-leak-repair.html

To go along with that, I also go around all of my vents, antenna, etc.. with Dicor. Its great stuff and is made just for this type of application. It comes in a tube like caulk, and can be easily applied using a caulk gun. Its all I have used in the past, and all I have needed. I was able to find this at most RV dealers that had a parts area. Last I recall, it was about $7 a tube, but its done its job, which is much cheaper than water damage.


----------

